# Funny question - drill expanding arbor?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a funny question, bear with me.  I've been making a few wooden key rings using a hole saw and spade bits. They're fun to make and people really like them. The outer edge takes a lot of sanding to get smooth, and I always end up burning them a little with the hole saw (more sanding.) I don't have a lathe, but I was thinking if I could attach the ring to my drill, I could hold it against a piece of sand paper (safely!) and speed up the job a lot. The inner hole on them is around 3/4", they're only 3/8. to 1/2" thick. I haven't thought of any good way to chuck them up in a drill yet, I thought perhaps a sanding drum sleeve might do the trick, but I have a feeling this isn't going to work.

Thoughts?


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Could you force them onto a tapered cylinder and then put a sanding disk or cylinder into the drill?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pull out your sanding drum arbor, the type you can use in a hand drill or drill press.

25 Piece Rubber Sanding Drum Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools

===



bobbotron said:


> I have a funny question, bear with me.  I've been making a few wooden key rings using a hole saw and spade bits. They're fun to make and people really like them. The outer edge takes a lot of sanding to get smooth, and I always end up burning them a little with the hole saw (more sanding.) I don't have a lathe, but I was thinking if I could attach the ring to my drill, I could hold it against a piece of sand paper (safely!) and speed up the job a lot. The inner hole on them is around 3/4", they're only 3/8. to 1/2" thick. I haven't thought of any good way to chuck them up in a drill yet, I thought perhaps a sanding drum sleeve might do the trick, but I have a feeling this isn't going to work.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob's idea is probably your best bet. If you are using a spade bit to drill the inner hole, I would suggest you try a Forstner bit instead. It will do a much smoother job.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Bob's idea is probably your best bet. If you are using a spade bit to drill the inner hole, I would suggest you try a Forstner bit instead. It will do a much smoother job.


There's always a better tool for the job eh?  I have spades on hand, and no drill press... (Which would really make the whole task easier/cleaner.) I've also thought a small circle jig + router would work well.

Using the sanding drum worked well, though it was a little picky, I really had to tighten down the drum nut to get it to snug up.

Now I have to figure out a way to shave a bit off the top of them, they're a little on the thick side..

(Thanks for the advice!)


----------

